# zwei Monate Kamtschatka die ersten Berichte



## Jens2001 (20. September 2006)

Hallo wir sind von unserer 2 monatigen Kamtschatka Fliegenfischerreise zurück.

und die ersten Berichte findet ihr hier zu:

Bystraya der zweitlängste Fluss Kamtschatkas
http://www.flyfishingteam.com/Bystraya.htm

See und Fluss Tolmachevo
http://www.flyfishingteam.com/tolmachova.htm

Kamtschatka allgemein
http://www.flyfishingteam.com/Kamtschatka.htm

Petropavlovsk
http://www.flyfishingteam.com/staedte.htm

Besonderheiten der Vegetation
http://www.flyfishingteam.com/vegetation.htm


so, ich wünsche euch viel Spaß beim lesen
die weiteren Berichte zu den anderen Flüssen und so weiter kommen in den nächsten Tagen dazu.

lg Jens


----------



## Kurzer (20. September 2006)

*AW: zwei Monate Kamtschatka die ersten Berichte*

Ich brech zusammen! Ist das der Hammer!!! Absolut genial! Fragen kommen morgen, muss das erst mal verarbeiten! ;->


----------



## nordman (20. September 2006)

*AW: zwei Monate Kamtschatka die ersten Berichte*

moin jens, ich leider muss ich immer kilometerweit von links nach rechts scrollen, so ist dein bericht leider unlesbar. schade.

ps: heisst es nicht kamschatka ohne das t in der mitte?;+


----------



## Jens2001 (20. September 2006)

*AW: zwei Monate Kamtschatka die ersten Berichte*

Hi Nordman....

es heißt im deutschen Kamtschatka und im englischen Kamchatka....

das Problem mit der Seitenbreite ist bekannt, Du verwendest FireFox als Browser.... gibt leider mit der Bildergalerie am Fuss der Seiten Probleme die bläst die Seite unheimlich in die breite.... das ist aber ein Bug im FireFox! benutze bitte den Internetexplorer oder falls du damit nen Problem hast Opera
z.Z. ist die Seite für Internet Explorer optimiert ich werde aber versuchen eine Lösung für FireFox zu finden.....

lg Jens


----------



## ollidi (21. September 2006)

*AW: zwei Monate Kamtschatka die ersten Berichte*

Ich bin gerade vom Stuhl gefallen. :g 
Ist das endgeil. #6  Ich muss das wohl nochmal richtig in Ruhe lesen.


----------



## schnuppel (22. September 2006)

*AW: zwei Monate Kamtschatka die ersten Berichte*

Das ist ein Hammer, ich bin sprachlos.Auch die gesamte Seite ist sehr interssant.


----------



## Jens2001 (22. September 2006)

*AW: zwei Monate Kamtschatka die ersten Berichte*

ich habe den nächsten Bericht über die Krasnaya fertig....

http://www.flyfishingteam.com/krasnaya.htm

viel Spaß beim lesen.

lg Jens


----------



## HD4ever (22. September 2006)

*AW: zwei Monate Kamtschatka die ersten Berichte*

genial gemacht !!! #6
wirklich Spitzenbilder .... :k


----------



## Fröya (23. September 2006)

*AW: zwei Monate Kamtschatka die ersten Berichte*

...........uff.
Ist mal was ganz anderes.
Toll!


----------



## Karstein (23. September 2006)

*AW: zwei Monate Kamtschatka die ersten Berichte*

Superklasse Jens! #6 #6 #6

Bin auf die nächsten Artikel gespannt - da habt ihr ein wirkliches Abenteuer erleben dürfen, toll!

Vielen Dank und Grüße

Karsten


----------



## salmon Wim (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: zwei Monate Kamtschatka die ersten Berichte*

Hallo Jens, 
Schöner informativer Bericht. 
Leider habt Ihr anscheinend nicht die richtig guten Flüsse befischen können. Das ist auch das Problem wenn man keine Gruppenreise nach Kamchatka macht. Hubschrauberpreise sind für ein Paar Individualisten viel zu hoch. Als Gruppe lässt sich das schon eher verkraften. In Juni 2007 bin ich deswegen wieder am Pymta/Kol . Ich kann noch max 2 Mitreisende mitnehmen.

Gruss
Salmon Wim


----------



## Zanderfänger (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: zwei Monate Kamtschatka die ersten Berichte*

Waaahnsinn, ist ja besser als bei Klaus Bednarz #6


----------



## salmon Wim (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: zwei Monate Kamtschatka die ersten Berichte*

Lieber Zanderfänger!
Wieso Neid? Muss man denn immer die Meinung anderer Leute folgen? Ich will, nach 28 Gruppenreisen nach Kamchatka nur sagen , dass es sich in Russland kaum lohnt um Anglerziele die man mit öffentlichen Mitteln erreichen kann , an zu streben.
Dort wo die Einheimischen nicht leicht geraten können, dort und nur dort ist die Fischerwelt noch mehr als in Ordnung.
Sehe Dich doch bitte die Seite 12 (Testreise nach Yakutien u.a. 29.11.2004  ) mal an damit Du weisst wovon ich rede.
Gruss 
Salmon Wim


----------



## Zanderfänger (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: zwei Monate Kamtschatka die ersten Berichte*

@Salmon Wim

Welcher Neid??? 

Das war doch als absolutes Lob gemeint! #c


----------



## sundangler (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: zwei Monate Kamtschatka die ersten Berichte*

Nabend

Ich denke das es kein Bug sein wird im Firefox denn mit Opera geht es auch nicht. Wenn der Bericht wirklich nur mit dem IE funzt ist es schade. Vielleicht liegt es daran das die Seite mit Microsoft FrontPage 6.0 gebastelt wurde und nicht kompatibel ist zu anderen Browsern.Haue mir deswegen nicht wieder den IE drauf. Aber trotzdem danke für deinen Bericht.


----------



## Jens2001 (25. November 2006)

*AW: zwei Monate Kamtschatka die ersten Berichte*

Sorry für die späte Reaktion, ich bin hier eine Zeit lang nciht zum lesen gekommen, da voll im Stress..... 
@ Salmon Wim

was die Flüsse angeht, ich war so ziemlich an allen der "Super" Flüsse in Mittel-Kamtschatka.... Bystraya, Opala, Avascha, Zhupanova, Pymta, Kol.... und noch einigen weiteren....

der Fluss Pymta war dieses Jahr leider das Hauptopfer der nicht offiziellen Kaviar Fischer und somit nur zweite Wahl.... 

@ Alle
Wirklich der Hammer sind die Flüsse Zhupanova und Opala.... keine Angst, die anderen Berichte kommen schon noch und nächsten Sommer ist auch schon wieder für 3 Monate Kamtschatka im Kalender notiert..... Da wir aber mitten in den Plänen für Patagonien (Brasilien-Argentinien-Chile) Anfang 2007 stecken ich an einigen Artikeln für die Presse usw. arbeite und ich sehr viel unterwegs war bitte ich um etwas Geduld......
Nun und geführte Angelreisen so nach dem Motto, bitte fischen sie jetzt..... das ist nix für mich brauchts in Russland auch nicht.... im Gegenteil eigentlich nur gute Nerven in Bezug auf die Bärchen  ich habe mehrere Anfragen von Leuten die genau diese Touren mehrere Male in Kamtschatka gemacht haben, ob sie uns nicht im nächsten Jahr begleiten können.... Kamtschatka ist natürlich auch als geführte Tour ein Traum, aber die russischen Führer sind sehr vorsichtig und um das Wohl ihrer Gäste sehr besorgt und versuchen ihnen im Wald soviel Komfort wie nur möglich zu bieten.... zum nur "Fischen" sicherlich perfekt aber ein Abendteuer sieht anders.... aus unsere Opala Tour insbesondere der Anmarsch zum Opala über den rechten Opala von Norden aus war eins..... ihr könnt weiter gespannt bleiben Stoff zum lesen bekommt ihr noch mehr als genug, was ihr bis jetzt gelesen habt, waren lediglich die nüchternen Beschreibungen der ersten Flüsse...... weitere Flussbeschreibungen folgen und halt noch der eigentliche Reisebericht der natürlich voll von Erlebnissen und eindrücken viel spannender und interessanter wird als eine nüchterene Beschreibung eines einzelnen Flusses für die Webseite.....

Was wirklich hilfreich ist, ist vor Ort ein gut funktionierendes Netzwerk von Einheimischen, ich bin inzwischen absolut überascht, was dann alles möglich ist einschließlich Hubschrauber Flügen, Bootstouren von der Meerseite aus in die Deltas der größen Flüsse hinauf usw. priv. geht so etwas in Russlanf ohne Probleme aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen mit einer offiziellen Reisegruppe leider nicht mehr, dann werden die Hubschrauberflüge richtig teuer da offiziell..... und Sicherheit vorgehen muss....

@sundangler
richtig die Seite ist mit Frontpage gemacht....
und dies einzig aus demGrund, da Frontpage, wenn auch häufig recht verpöhnt ein sehr efektives Werkzeug ist um sehr effektiv mit CCS ein einheitliches Design einer Webseite zu erstellen....
Das hat aber nix mit den Fotoalben die die Seite in Firefox aufblähen zu tun..... diese habe ich nämlich in Java programiert und genau einen Befehl in den Java Rotinen wird von dem Browser ignoriert..... Und Sorry die Zeit jetzt für die anderen Browser ein debugging zu machen habe ich im Moment leider nicht ist einfach zu viel Arbeit im Moment..... zumal der IE auf jeden standartisierten Windows System Bestandteil ist. Wer ihn nicht mag gut der benutzt ihn halt nciht installiert sich Firefox oder Opera und macht diesen dann zum stand. Browser aber ihn an einem aktuellem Windos-System ganz von der Platte zu verbannen und zu löschen ist schlichtweg Schwachsin.... Als Argument dafür werden immer wieder Sicherheitslöscher im Browser aufgeführt, das stimmt insoweit auch..... aber die haben die anderen Browser auch mehr oder weniger je nach Version...... nur ohne dem IE beraubt man ein WinXP einer ganzen Menge an Zusatzfunktionalität..... die Sicherheitslöscher sind durch ein vernünftiges Sicherheitskonzept (Hardware Firewall, Virenscanner, Softwarefirewall, Policies usw.) problemlos in den Griff zu bekommen...... das Problem ist weniger der IE sondern die laxsen Standart Einstellungen von MS.....
Ich weiß wovon ich spreche bin aus der IT Brange, nun und die User in Großen Unternehmen mit funktionierendem IT-Managment sind nicht einmal in der Lage FireFox oder ähnliche zu installieren weil ihnen solche Spielchen über beispielsweise Policies verwährt werden und wenn solche Systeme sauber implementiert sind gibt auch keinerlei Probleme und Inkompatibilitäten...... IE ist Standart und mit dem geht's wenn ich mal viel Zeit habe werde ich mich aber trotzdem dem Problem annehmen.....

LG Jens


----------

